# Hello From Ohio



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Welcome Spiker!


----------



## Dconrad (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome ,,,,,, Buckeye


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

Good to have you aboard spiker.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## colby (Jan 12, 2013)

Welcome to a fun, perplexing, rewarding and sometimes saddening hobby. Although I do love it!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Spiker (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome.


----------

